# Team Blind F2L help



## hic2482w (May 7, 2011)

Hi,
Me and my partner want to get serious at Team Blind. We use beginner's method with 3LLL. The reason why we use beginner's method is because we can't find a way to effectively communicate F2L to the person being blindfolded. How do you guys do this?

Edit: We average ~2:10ish.


----------



## Julian (May 7, 2011)

At my last comp, Bill Wang and I decided to do some teamBLD solves. After ~15 minutes, our PB was 50.xx. Based on that experience, here's what I recommend:
Try to come up with codes for as many F2L cases as possible. For example, R U R' = "join right". Likewise, we had join left, join backright, and join backleft. R U' R' = "insert right". Likewise, insert left, etc. Those are the basic cases. Come up with names for as many others as you can.

If you get an F2L case that you don't have a code for, rather than using notation, if possible, use combinations of the basic cases to get it done. Something like: "U', join right, U2, join backright."

Use pure notation only as a last resort, as it's slow and prone to errors.


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

Andy Ricci and I do a lot of Team BLD over voice chat. Our PB is 29.xx, and we average 40-50. You will need lots of F2L codes, as well as separate names for each OLL if you want to go that far.
Here is all of our F2L codes:
Insert Right - R U' R'
Insert Left - L' U L
Insert Backright - R' U R
Insert Backleft - L U' L'
Join Right - R U R'
Join Left - L' U' L
Join Backright - R' U' R
Join Backleft - L U L'
Butterfly - R U2 R' U' R U R' + lefty version
Fluttershy - R' U2 R U R' U' R + left version
Flipped Edge - R U' R' d R' U2 R U2 R' U R
Stuck - R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R + lefty version
Left Weird - L2 U2 L U L' U L2
Right Weird - R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
Half Sune - R U R' U
Sexy, Double Sexy, Triple Sexy - R U R' U', x2, x3
Pair Right - R' U2 R
Pair Left - L U2 L'
Pair Backright - R U2 R'
Pair Backleft - L' U2 L
Sledgehammer, Double Sledgehammer - R' F R F', x2
Lazy - r U' r' U2 r U r' R U R'
Not Lazy - R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r'
Rowan - F' R U R' U' R' F R
Spike - R U' R' d' L' U L
Torque - R2 u R2 u' R2
Right Rainbow - R U R' U R U' R'
Left Rainbow - L' U' L U' L' U L
Right Double Rainbow - R U2 R' U R U' R'
Left Double Rainbow - L' U2 L U' L' U L

There are mirrors of some cases I did not bother including...I know there's a lot, but it does make you faster. Hopefully you can use some of these.


----------



## caseyd (May 7, 2011)

yeah I did a teamblind with someone at the cornell cubing competition ( I forget his name) but we used hammer ( insert) trigger ( join) and other than that we came up with a few other cases, other than that there wasnt much left, and we got times around 1:20 without much practice


----------



## Ranzha (May 7, 2011)

Well, you can always herp and derp.

Derp = R U R'
Herp = R U' R'
Flick = R' U R
Push = R' U' R
Big derp = R U2 R'
Big herp = R' U2 R

Sledge = R' F R F'
Hedge = F R' F' R

Sexy = R U R' U' 
Damn ugly = U R U' R'

That's about it for us. xD Oh, and a 'y' rotation is 'spin'. 'y-prime' is 'spin back'. Blah.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2011)

Cookie! R U' R' U R U' R'


----------



## Sa967St (May 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> Stuck - R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R


Hah, that's a good one.

Where'd everyone get the "join right" and "insert right" names from? I first heard them a few years ago from Eric Limeback, now it seems like lots of people use them.


----------



## Vincents (May 7, 2011)

HIJK system, with each letter corresponding to a trigger or inverse trigger on the 4 corners.


----------



## Sa967St (May 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> Well "insert" I guess is just putting in the pair, so you're "inserting" into the slot. "Joining" I would assume would be joining together the corner and edge.


Yeah, I know how they're logical, but where did you get them from?


----------



## toastman (May 18, 2011)

I love using these names when memo-ing new algorthims. Here's an awesome one from Zane's TuRBo algs

UF > LU > UR = U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U In my head that's

U' (Fat-sexy) (Mother) (Anti-sexy) - U

(The inverse is U' Sexy-anti-mother Fat-sexy U)

Eventually the stupid mnemonics fade and you just do the algorithms. Eventually.


----------



## blah (May 25, 2011)

Standard notation for F2L (and names for LL) is enough to get you sub-30.


----------

